# Leo si è dimesso. Ufficiale.



## admin (28 Maggio 2019)

Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo


Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
Il Club ringrazia Leonardo per il suo importante contributo al progetto di crescita e gli augura i migliori successi per il prosieguo della sua carriera.
Il manager brasiliano era stato incaricato della gestione dell'Area Sportiva lo scorso luglio 2018, occupandosi da subito delle attività legate alla campagna acquisti.
L'annuncio relativo a un nuovo Direttore Sportivo verrà formulato nei prossimi giorni.
Ivan Gazidis, Amministratore Delegato di AC Milan, ha dichiarato: "_Leonardo è tornato al Milan in un momento di necessità, poche settimane prima della chiusura del mercato estivo. Seppur in circostanze difficili, ha messo il cuore per gestire una congiuntura complicata e ha trasmesso la sua energia e la sua ambizione a tutta la squadra. Sono grato a Leonardo per ciò che ha fatto per il nostro grande Club, e gli auguro il meglio per il futuro_".


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2019)

Ogni anno rifondazione... staremo a vedere, dai


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Quindi niente esonero..semplicemente ha trovato altro


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2019)

Terza rivoluzione in tre anni...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2019)

Il tempo come al solito darà ragione o torto a certe decisioni.

Per quel che mi riguarda questa è una notizia negativissima che mi rende molto pessimista. Non per la persona in sè che lascia, ma perchè la sua mentalità coincideva con la mia idea di squadra futura da costruire.


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Questa non ci voleva eh.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



E noi siamo sempre qui a raccogliere i cocci,ahi ahi ahi...


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Ce ne faremo una ragione. 
Grazie e buona fortuna caro Leo.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Mi viene da piangere … brutta, ragazzi.

Brutta brutta brutta.

Speriamo bene, ma bisogna prendere coscienza che sta per finire un sogno. Vi abbraccio tutti.


----------



## Aron (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...




Società e proprietà di pagliacci. Cambiate maglia e colori per rispetto alla storia del Milan.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2019)

Incredibile, sono anni che dobbiamo fare un progetto, ma poi va in fumo dopo finita la stagione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Maggio 2019)

Un gran peccato, in soli 20 giorni aveva costituito una squadra buona perfettamente in grado di arrivare alla Champions, purtroppo è stata utilizzata malissimo dall'allenatore più tante altre cause che alla fine ci hanno portato solo al quinto posto

Sarebbe stato molto bello continuate con lui, buona fortuna leo


----------



## luigi61 (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Io sarei veramente grato a Gazidis e chi ce lo ha messo se gentilmente si levassero dai cogl....ogni prima possibile


----------



## numero 3 (28 Maggio 2019)

Mai amato, si è materializzato quando sembrava un Milan pieno di soldi, si è smaterializzato quando Elliot ha chiuso il rubinetto.
Spero non ci sia mai più un Leonardo bis o tris...ormai ho perso il conto


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Urge chiarezza sul futuro di questa squadra. Dicano apertamente e senza giri di parole cosa intendono fare del Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Dal prossimo DS si capirà l'allenatore.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Quindi la conclusione della "faida" Rino-Leo è che si dimettono tutti e due. Speriamo in Paolo almeno che non molli la barca..non per insinuare che uno o l'altro abbian fatto ciò ma semplicemente perchè un pezzo di vero Milan deve necessariamente restare a bordo.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Maggio 2019)

Grazie per Kaká, Thiago, Pato, Piatek, Paquetà e Bakayoko. Tutte operazioni da fuoriclasse del ruolo. 
Giusto persegua altre ambizioni.
Giusto che San Siro rimanga vuoto nei prossimi anni.


----------



## RojoNero (28 Maggio 2019)

che palle di nuovo tutto da 0.... questa storia inizia davvero a stancare! sicuro la prossima stagione sarà sotto il timbro di Gazidis su questo non ci piove


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



I comunicati fasulli di Gazidis...
La verità è che stiamo perdendo un'intenditore di calcio ambizioso e presto anche 2 bandiere come Paolo e Rino se ne andranno. Per me si può andare avanti a credere nei miracoli o alle favole che ci raccontano, ma la realtà è ben diversa: ridimensionamento totale.


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

Game over.


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Quindi la conclusione della "faida" Rino-Leo è che si dimettono tutti e due. Speriamo in Paolo almeno che non molli la barca..non per insinuare che uno o l'altro abbian fatto ciò ma semplicemente perchè un pezzo di vero Milan deve necessariamente restare a bordo.



Non hai capito, se faida c'è stata è tra Leo/Paolo/Rino vs Gazosa/proprietà


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Maggio 2019)

Sia queste dimissioni che quelle di Gattuso odorano di _gentile consiglio a dimettersi da parte dell'amministrazione, con lettera già pronta e solo da sottoscrivere.
_


----------



## ilgallinaccio (28 Maggio 2019)

ma quali dimissioni e dimissioni, segati entrambi. a me leo piaceva, ma è giusto così. troppo grave il fallimento di quest'anno per non esserci conseguenze.


----------



## Nevergiveup (28 Maggio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, se faida c'è stata è tra Leo/Paolo/Rino vs Gazosa/proprietà



Infatti forse non si capisce bene ma il senso era quello che in realtà la famosa faida propugnata dai media non esistesse e ne è prova il fatto che fan le valigie entrambi.


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno rifondazione... staremo a vedere, dai



Non so come possa nascere un progetto tecnico se in tre anni hanno lavorato tre direttori sportivi....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2019)

Spero tanto che Leonardo parli e faccia chiarezza sulle motivazioni. Vorrei sapere i motivi in maniera ufficiali e non le classiche voci di corridoio


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non so come possa nascere un progetto tecnico se in tre anni hanno lavorato tre direttori sportivi....



Al Milan si fa tutto al contrario. Elliot prima di mettere Leonardo, doveva mettere un AD il quale portava il suo fidato DS. Noi, invece, abbiamo prima messo un "ds" e poi un AD era inevitabile che questi avrebbe cambiato visto che deve portarsi un uomo suo e di conseguenza un allenatore del DS.

Il prossimo anno sarà fallimento e salteranno Gazidis ed il suo DS ed arriveranno altri due.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non so come possa nascere un progetto tecnico se in tre anni hanno lavorato tre direttori sportivi....



L'unico progetto tecnico è quello dei ricorsi al TAS e delle riunioni con l'UEFA. Purtroppo il campo di gioco qui non esiste più da un pezzo.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Al Milan si fa tutto al contrario. Elliot prima di mettere Leonardo, doveva mettere un AD il quale portava il suo fidato DS. Noi, invece, abbiamo prima messo un "ds" e poi un AD era inevitabile che questi avrebbe cambiato visto che deve portarsi un uomo suo e di conseguenza un allenatore del DS.
> 
> Il prossimo anno sarà fallimento e salteranno Gazidis ed il suo DS ed arriveranno altri due.



Hai la sfera di cristallo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Società e proprietà di pagliacci. Cambiate maglia e colori per rispetto alla storia del Milan.



Perché ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Al Milan si fa tutto al contrario. Elliot prima di mettere Leonardo, doveva mettere un AD il quale portava il suo fidato DS. Noi, invece, abbiamo prima messo un "ds" e poi un AD era inevitabile che questi avrebbe cambiato visto che deve portarsi un uomo suo e di conseguenza un allenatore del DS.
> 
> Il prossimo anno sarà fallimento e salteranno Gazidis ed il suo DS ed arriveranno altri due.



Ma no dai, calma e vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## mrsmit (28 Maggio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non hai capito, se faida c'è stata è tra Leo/Paolo/Rino vs Gazosa/proprietà



E purtroppo, a malincuore dico che ha ragione la società, dopo aver battagliato al tas la società ha dato tutti i mezzi al trio di lavorare ma la stagione è stata negativa, eliminati in un girone con olimpyakos,betis e dudelange , figuracce in campionato contro squadrette e champions mancata.

Sinceramente in una società ambiziosa chi sbaglia paga e per ora hanno pagato Leo e Rino, su Maldini il discorso è diverso, lui era li come allievo e non so cosa possa succedere.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Maggio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Al Milan si fa tutto al contrario. Elliot prima di mettere Leonardo, doveva mettere un AD il quale portava il suo fidato DS. Noi, invece, abbiamo prima messo un "ds" e poi un AD era inevitabile che questi avrebbe cambiato visto che deve portarsi un uomo suo e di conseguenza un allenatore del DS.
> 
> Il prossimo anno sarà fallimento e salteranno Gazidis ed il suo DS ed arriveranno altri due.



Corretto ma la scorsa estate è stata turbolenta e la gestione del mercato urgentissima, per questo hanno dato priorità al DS.

Adesso invece il percorso sembra più lineare anche se l'addio di Leonardo dispiace.

L'AD sceglierà il DS che sceglierà allenatore e giocatori.
La procedura è lineare perlomeno.

Poi vedremo il risultato quale sarà. Tutti questi cambiamenti non fanno essere troppo ottimisti ma per prima di spararsi aspettiamo.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Maggio 2019)

Vediamo un pò cosa ci porta il futuro, ma sono abbastanza scoraggiata. Mi fidavo di Leonardo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Corretto ma la scorsa estate è stata turbolenta e la gestione del mercato urgentissima, per questo hanno dato priorità al DS.
> 
> Adesso invece il percorso sembra più lineare anche se l'addio di Leonardo dispiace.
> 
> ...



Sottoscrivo anche le virgole.


----------



## Jino (28 Maggio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Corretto ma la scorsa estate è stata turbolenta e la gestione del mercato urgentissima, per questo hanno dato priorità al DS.
> 
> Adesso invece il percorso sembra più lineare anche se l'addio di Leonardo dispiace.
> 
> ...



Il concetto è che un direttore programma una stagione proprio in primavera, noi visto che Leo saluta non lo abbiamo fatto. Partiamo ancora una volta in ritardo, come ogni stagione, senza programmazione, con le idee confuse.

L'Inter in primavera ha preso Godin, aveva bloccato Conte e sono sicuro che con lui da mesi programma tutto. Noi da non so quanti anni siamo ridicoli da questo punto di vista, non riusciamo a fare un'estate serena, non riusciamo ad avere continuità nel progetto tecnico.

Tante idee e ben confuse, tanti proclami e pochi fatti, aimè.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



L'unico che voleva realmente riportarci in alto. Peccato.


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Maggio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unico che voleva realmente riportarci in alto. Peccato.


Già... peccato però che come proponeva un profilo, Gazzosa glielo segava col solito ritornello: "Costa troppo".


----------



## mil77 (28 Maggio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Società e proprietà di pagliacci. Cambiate maglia e colori per rispetto alla storia del Milan.



Perché scusa? A me sembra chiaro che si tratti solo di una questione di potere...leo è stato preso da Elliot e da Scaroni x fare il dg. Non ci crede nessuno che non gli è stato prospettato quale fosse il progetto sportivo. La verità è che Leo pensava di comandare quasi su tutto pensando arrivasse un Ad che si occupasse solo dei conti. Invece è stato preso Gazidis che è un AD a tutto campo (alla Galliani e Marotta) che ha controllato anche la parte sportiva. Una volta che Leo ha capito che non aveva potere decisionale particolarmente elevato sono iniziati gli screzi che hanno comportato le sue dimissioni (o lo hanno fatto dimettere)


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere … brutta, ragazzi.
> 
> Brutta brutta brutta.
> 
> Speriamo bene, ma bisogna prendere coscienza che sta per finire un sogno. Vi abbraccio tutti.


Le cavallette sono già arrivate? 

Leonardo è andato via per la prima volta dal Milan a giugno 2001 e dopo pochi mesi arrivò Ancelotti al posto di Terim.
Leonardo è andato via dal Milan per la seconda volta a marzo 2003 e a maggio abbiamo vinto la Champions.
Leonardo è andato via per la terza volta dal Milan a giugno 2010 e l'anno successivo abbiamo vinto il campionato.
Leonardo è andato via per la quarta volta dal Milan a maggio 2019 e... Vedremo, ma direi che il Milan può sopravvivere tranquillamente senza Leonardo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi niente esonero..semplicemente ha trovato altro



quindi se da le dimissioni è un mercenario, se lo esonerano è un succhiasoldi.

cosa avrebbe dovuto fare??
ma secondo te, non sono dimissioni provocate? chissà perchè anche maldini probabilmente mollerà e gattuso lo ha già fatto anche lui.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi se da le dimissioni è un mercenario, se lo esonerano è un succhiasoldi.
> 
> cosa avrebbe dovuto fare??
> ma secondo te, non sono dimissioni provocate? chissà perchè anche maldini probabilmente mollerà e gattuso lo ha già fatto anche lui.



Non esprimo giudizi, non conosciamo i fatti ne cosa si sono detti..

Prendo solo atto che almeno si sta operando con estrema fretta e senza patetici teatrini


----------



## gabri65 (28 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Le cavallette sono già arrivate?
> 
> Leonardo è andato via per la prima volta dal Milan a giugno 2001 e dopo pochi mesi arrivò Ancelotti al posto di Terim.
> Leonardo è andato via dal Milan per la seconda volta a marzo 2003 e a maggio abbiamo vinto la Champions.
> ...



Allora mi devo aspettare una CL a breve? 

Sì, fai pure l'uomo duro 

Non è solo Leonardo, certamente possiamo farne a meno ... è il tutto, come si sono svolte le cose.

Ho sentito tante versioni, qualcuna fantasiosa, qualcuna attendibile. Ma sta di fatto che un personaggio come lui dava un certo tipo di messaggio, sicuramente vincente. Andato via Gattuso, andato via lui, Maldini in bilico, UEFA, FFP, ridimensionamenti, rose giuovani under 23, primavera in serie B ... 

Beh, direi che ce ne è a sufficienza per stroncare i sogni velleitari di rinascita, almeno per un po' ... ti sembra che aspettiamo da poco un barlume di speranza? Qui si prospettano altri anni, non mesi, di patimento. Io l'entusiasmo e la speranza ce le posso anche avere, ma qui si esagera.


----------



## bmb (28 Maggio 2019)

Seppellite l'AC Milan.


----------



## Heaven (28 Maggio 2019)

Mi mancherà tantissimo. E con lui il ricordo del vecchio Milan.


----------



## 1972 (28 Maggio 2019)

nessuna lacrima deve essere versata per tutti quelli che hanno contribuito - in toto o in parte - ad affossarci. maldini compreso tanto per intenderci.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Maggio 2019)

L’addio di Leo è per me la peggiore delle notizie.
Purtroppo qua tutti dobbiamo accettare che il nostro Milan non esiste più..


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2019)

Quindi anche lui ha rinunciato ai soldi. Quindi presumo che il suo gesto sia tanto eroico quanto quello di Gattuso.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Maggio 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> L’addio di Leo è per me la peggiore delle notizie.
> Purtroppo qua tutti dobbiamo accettare che il nostro Milan non esiste più..



Non sono d'accordo, il Milan esiste sempre, esisteva perfino in serie B, ed esisterà anche con Elliott e dopo ancora


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Quindi anche lui ha rinunciato ai soldi. Quindi presumo che il suo gesto sia tanto eroico quanto quello di Gattuso.



Ma nessuno lo dice. Per Gattuso Sky ha appena fatto un video incensatorio.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Maggio 2019)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, il Milan esiste sempre, esisteva perfino in serie B, ed esisterà anche con Elliott e dopo ancora


Io parlo di un Milan vincente. O che almeno sogna di esserlo. Ovvio che il Milan ci sarà sempre, ma dobbiamo accettare il totale ridimensionamento.. altro che torneremo a vincere.. i tifosi del genoa questi discorsi non li fanno..
Qui Elliott sta palesando la sua strategia.. totale ridimensionamento dei costi.. vuol vendere una società sana che non genera perdite... gli frega una mazza di sperare di vincere


----------



## Milanlove (28 Maggio 2019)

scontatissimo.

lo dissi appena arrivò, "neanche due anni e se ne va come ha sempre fatto". E l'ha fatto.

Io mi stupisco che ci siano ancora dirigenti che si fanno incantare e lo cercano per affidargli cariche dirigenziali. E' la persona più inaffidabile al mondo.

Meglio così, se non era in grado di affrontare la situazione dell'attuale Milan, meglio ritirarsi subito piuttosto che peggiorare una situazione già critica al momento.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato del Milan sulle dimissioni di Leonardo
> 
> 
> Leonardo Nascimento de Araujo (Leonardo) ha informato AC Milan della decisione di lasciare il Club al termine della stagione con effetto immediato. AC Milan ha accettato le sue dimissioni.
> ...



Leo era di gran lunga la persona più competente della dirigenza, le sue dimissioni promettono malissimo.
Dopo meno di un anno non vedo già l'ora di una nuova cessione societaria.


----------



## Ambrole (28 Maggio 2019)

Una delle poche buone notizie di questo periodo. sicuramente avremo poche risorse a nostra disposizione speriamo almeno di spendere bene. Con Leonardo non ci sarebbe stata nemmeno questa piccola speranza. da noi ha fatto più danni della grandine ora vada a rovinare altre squadre


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Quindi anche lui ha rinunciato ai soldi. Quindi presumo che il suo gesto sia tanto eroico quanto quello di Gattuso.



incredibile, anche qua dentro si sono fatti fare il lavaggio del cervello su leonardo e gattuso. uno adesso è un mercenario incapace, l'altro un eroe. dopo lo stesso identico comportamento


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Allora mi devo aspettare una CL a breve?
> 
> Sì, fai pure l'uomo duro
> 
> ...


Io credo solo a quel che vedo. Ho letto parlare di "modello Lille" gente che non sapeva neanche che Lille fosse una città e che avesse una squadra di calcio, ho letto previsioni sul nostro futuro da gente che non sa neanche cose già decise(Allegri e Gattuso via, nuovo allenatore Juventus ecc) e via dicendo. Aspettiamo e vediamo. Inutile rodersi il fegato sulla base di nefaste previsioni. Se succederà il peggio, almeno rosicheremo soltanto quando si verificheranno e non anche al pensiero che si possano verificare. Contrariamente alla famosa pubblicità degli anni Novanta, in questo caso "uan is megl che ciù"...


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> incredibile, anche qua dentro si sono fatti fare il lavaggio del cervello su leonardo e gattuso. uno adesso è un mercenario incapace, l'altro un eroe. dopo lo stesso identico comportamento


Il tuo odio per Gattuso ti acceca. Come riportato dal corriere della sera, nel contratto di Leonardo c'era una clausola che consentiva a una delle due parti di interrompere il rapporto dopo un anno con effetto immediato e senza penali. Se non si fosse dimesso, l'avrebbero lo stesso cacciato senza dargli una lira. Non sono cose identiche.
Fermo restando che per me i contratti vanno onorati e, se non ci fosse stata quella clausola, non avrei avuto nulla da dire se Leonardo fosse stato cacciato e avesse preteso i soldi pattuiti.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2019)

dispiace tanto, adesso vediamo in che mani capitiamo.


----------



## The P (28 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il concetto è che un direttore programma una stagione proprio in primavera, noi visto che Leo saluta non lo abbiamo fatto. Partiamo ancora una volta in ritardo, come ogni stagione, senza programmazione, con le idee confuse.
> 
> L'Inter in primavera ha preso Godin, aveva bloccato Conte e sono sicuro che con lui da mesi programma tutto. Noi da non so quanti anni siamo ridicoli da questo punto di vista, non riusciamo a fare un'estate serena, non riusciamo ad avere continuità nel progetto tecnico.
> 
> Tante idee e ben confuse, tanti proclami e pochi fatti, aimè.



clap clap

purtroppo è così.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo odio per Gattuso ti acceca. Come riportato dal corriere della sera, nel contratto di Leonardo c'era una clausola che consentiva a una delle due parti di interrompere il rapporto dopo un anno con effetto immediato e senza penali. Se non si fosse dimesso, l'avrebbero lo stesso cacciato senza dargli una lira. Non sono cose identiche.
> Fermo restando che per me i contratti vanno onorati e, se non ci fosse stata quella clausola, non avrei avuto nulla da dire se Leonardo fosse stato cacciato e avesse preteso i soldi pattuiti.



lascia perdere. evita provocazioni. con te non parlo di certe cose


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il concetto è che un direttore programma una stagione proprio in primavera, noi visto che Leo saluta non lo abbiamo fatto. Partiamo ancora una volta in ritardo, come ogni stagione, senza programmazione, con le idee confuse.
> 
> L'Inter in primavera ha preso Godin, aveva bloccato Conte e sono sicuro che con lui da mesi programma tutto. Noi da non so quanti anni siamo ridicoli da questo punto di vista, non riusciamo a fare un'estate serena, non riusciamo ad avere continuità nel progetto tecnico.
> 
> Tante idee e ben confuse, tanti proclami e pochi fatti, aimè.



tra l'altro lui aveva già puntato alcuni elementi che adesso sono ovviamente saltati. 
quindi oltre al danno, la beffa di averlo pagato quasi 6 mesi per niente.

il prossimo avrà la scusa, ancora, di essere arrivato tardi... se i colpi saranno come djalo e abanda... serie B aspettami


----------

